# Idiots and Fish



## ladygrace (Sep 23, 2005)

If there is anything that gets me homcidal its selfish stupid cruel owners. I recently came into possession of the most beautifull 2yo female Red Devil. The first two years of her life were spent belonging to an idiot who let his freinds pur booze into her tank and burn her with ciggarettes. she came to me as a frightened savage terrified animal. happily she's settled into her own huge tank with toys, including an air powred clam which she adores and a 700 litre per hour filter. 
I have the reward of this formerly terrified girl now an affectionate and intelligent companion pet, who has learnt that not everyone is a B*******D.
my fiance and I love her for her antics and avid interaction
Reading the lily vase debate in the betta forum set me off.
Unless you are willing to devote your love to these highly inteligent animals then DONT BOTHER!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Pouring alcohol into the tank? That will kill the fish almost instantly, and burning it with cigerettes? yeah right! How did you come up with that?:lol:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hmmm... actually I had a run in with a thread on a different forum about getting alcohol mixed in with a reef tank. It didn't do as much damage as I thought it would. A lot of the corals died, but seems to me if I remember a lot of fish living through it. Now cigarettes burning the fish seems kind of odd to me, why the heck would anyone want to pull out a fish and burn it with a cigarette? Some people are just freakin weird.

I didn't read the lily and vase debate on bettas, but I don't call that "cruel" 
As long as you keep those water parameters in check, and he has enough room to swim I'd say that thats a pretty good deal for a betta, especially when I know some of the asians (not that I'm racest, its just I know they do because a friend of them told me they do) fight male bettas to the death and gamble with them... (although that hopefully has not happened in a while since I and petsmart stopped selling fish to them).


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Another thing, fish don't need toys, take the crap out!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Hmmmm....that seems kinda hard to believe. I guess it's possible though. And sometimes people who keep their bettas in vases with plants DO love them and take care of them. My friend had one of them and did water changes and fed it.

Lol Cichlid Man. Been reading Tankers signature recently? I agree though.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Another thing, fish don't need toys, take the crap out!


Haha! That's a funny statement although I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

hey they're not toys, the stuff i put in my tank makes it more amusing to watch!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Haha! That's a funny statement although I don't see anything wrong with it.


LOL. There isn't anything wrong with it (for once  ) what I was saying is that that is Tankers (a member) signature, lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Great way to welcome someone to the fourm there Cichlid man.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Ouch. I guess I'm guilty too though. I'm sorry, ladygrace. Welcome to fishforums!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Wait, so I'm _not_ supposed to burn my fish with cigarettes? someone needs to sticky that in the beginner and introduction sections. people need to know this.


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Why do you guys think people are here? FOR HELP. SO instead of putting them down why dont we all help them?


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Thankyou fish_doc and hogan7, Ladygrace made an excellent point, people should respect the needs of their pets and be responsible enough to take care of them. Cruel and ignorant people do all manner of revolting things to their pets and I don't believe Ladygrace was looking for an analysis of the truth of her statement, she was simply making a point. Thankyou Ladygrace and welcome to fishforums where people are generally pleasant and helpful. 

I greatly respect and appreciate what you have done for that red devil, how did you come to rescue it from those horrid people?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

hogan7 said:


> Why do you guys think people are here? FOR HELP. SO instead of putting them down why dont we all help them?


What can you say to help? "the best treatment to stop people from burning red devils is to not let any smokers get hold of them in the first place". Anyway, what I would like to know is how you found out about this cruely treated fish in the first place. Did someone put an advert in the paper saying "Free fish to good home, has been kept in slightly alcoholic water conditions so needs to be acclimatized slowly", I mean, if you only asumed those were cigerette burns and knowone actually told you, then they could be heater burns if you're not sure what they are. It all just seems to be a bit of a strange situation, that's all.
Anyway, if your red devil was suffering, I'm glad she's not anymore, and hopefully, will live for many years.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> What can you say to help? "the best treatment to stop people from burning red devils is to not let any smokers get hold of them in the first place".



Ok,,,,,gotta say my peace on that one........

What is wrong with people smoking and having fish?
think this needs to be loccked before it gets out of hand because someone is typing ahead of the thinker......

I happen to chat with several smokers who keep a wide varity of fish that prolly Forgot more about fish keeping then all this tread posters and you n I will ever even know.
"with the expection of one person who posted here"
SO lets watch they way you word things.........Just cause I smoke don;t make the next fish keeper any better then I


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Mr Aquarium said:


> Ok,,,,,gotta say my peace on that one........
> 
> What is wrong with people smoking and having fish?



I dont think thats exactly what was meant.. thats not how I took it 



> anyhow..think this needs to be loccked before it gets out of hand


I agree!

I would be more inclined to think those burns are heater marks - people do some stupid things in life, so who really knows except the fish. At least she is in the hands of a real fish keeper now. :wink:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

People never fail to amaze me. I know for a fact that morons ( usually drunk ones ) often pour hooch into fishtanks in an attempt to get the fish drunk, and while it very often results in the swift demise of the fish, sometimes they survive.
As for burning the fish with cigarettes.. well, once again, people never fail to amaze me. I'm sure this has happened more than once, just because I know what people are capable of sometimes. I'm sure that even more horrible things happen routinely.

Anyway, I'm not gonna lock this thread, at least not yet. Mr Aquarium, Cichlid Man was making a joke. It was a very lame one which went over like a steel balloon,  , but he wasn't saying that smokers shouldn't have fish. He only meant that the only way to keep cigarettes away from fish would be to keep fish away from smokers, which would be an impossible solution to an unthinkable problem, and thusly sardonically almost funny, especially since it wouldn't work anyway.

Welcome to Fishforums, Ladygrace. Sorry about your rough reception. We get trolls here sometimes who only come to cause trouble by making outlandish posts for the fun of watching the resulting frenzy, and I guess we may have mistaken you for one of those clowns too quickly. Mentioning the highly inflammatory betta vase issue in the same post as the other stuff, which just so happened to be your VERY FIRST post, made it seem that you were looking to stir up a fuss in all-too-typical troll fashion, and I guess Cichlid Man tried to nip it in the bud. If you are genuine & only felt moved to make your post by your feelings on the subject, then I should like to welcome you to our little community. It's nice to meet someone who cares so much for her fish so passionately.

If you _are_ a troll though... I suppose we'll know soon enough.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Cichlid man didnt actually mean people that smoke shouldnt be allowed to keep fish.

although... Fish have amazingly sensitive "noses". A lot of fish rely heavily on their sense of smell. Whenever I go to a smokers house I come out smelling like cigarettes, everything in their house (depending on how much they smoke, and air circulation) smells smokey, and it takes a while for it to rub off. Who knows what this does to the water in a fish tank. I read this is why its harder for smokers to catch fish when they go fishing! but it's probably just a myth.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes sorry Lady Grace, I'm usually quick to the mark when it comes to trouble makers, even though you're not a trouble maker I asumed you were trying to create a stir in the betta section. But at least you care for the welfar of animals. Welcome to the forums, I hope that you haven't been scared off.LOL


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

What can we say to help??? are you serious how about things to make this fish better, ways to heal the wounds, if there are anyways to make cleaner water to maybe try and flush that alcohol outta its system. Why dont you stop trying to b a hardass and actually help someone


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Help someone? What do you think I've been doing all these months on fishforums, why don't you try being a moderator for a day, and see if you'd say the same thing then. I do my best when it comes down to helping people make the right decisions for their tanks and fish, but the best remedy for burns is time and pateince. Also, I don't think there is anyway of flushing alcohol out of a fishes system, It would of cleared a long time ago.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

well lets see then...ANIMAL CRUELTY LAWS DONT AFFECT FISH!!!! ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!but my oscars would be dead if it wasnt for me and their heads would be raveged by hith and the same goes for my snakeskin gourami but sadly i could save the tilapia GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....my con wouldve be dead if i hadnt rescued her from stupid mart and the citrenellum wouldve been absolutely SHREDDED by the cons she was with she was like 1/2 of an inch and with like 20 cons in a walmart tank she was dyed with a needle too but the dye is draining out of her system just like the golden tiger o and the con is doing a lOT better the severum would be dead too now he eats like 20 pellets a day and grows 2 millimeters a day lol and even worse for the bettas and the plecos the giant gouramis too they had parasites up to their eyeballs


----------

